# Nismo Rear Wing



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what do you guys think? i dont think this looks ricey at all since you add your cars color to it. Im gonna check how wide the b15 trunk is when it gets home from the dealer. I think it would look very nice on a 200.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good , but to me it also looks upsidedown and backwards


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its not too bad looking... i just like oem style better


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *its not too bad looking... i just like oem style better *


U becoming like an OEM spokesperson around here Dag....lol

SO U got this wing coming from the dearler how'd U work that out???


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh sorry, i wasnt too clear, we have added a qg18de to the family recently so im gonna measure the rear of that car to see if this wing would fit right on my 200SX, Currently the GXE is at the dealer getting a sunroof put in and will be home later in the week.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *oh sorry, i wasnt too clear, we have added a qg18de to the family recently so im gonna measure the rear of that car to see if this wing would fit right on my 200SX, Currently the GXE is at the dealer getting a sunroof put in and will be home later in the week. *


 how much are they charging you for the sunroof?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

power sunroof plus labor = 700 bucks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think that wing looks good.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *power sunroof plus labor = 700 bucks *


 Thanks.........i was just curious b/c ive been thinking about getting one done....................
i assume it comes with a garauntee (sp?) for leaks right?

-Robb-


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Been thinking of adding this wing my self
[URLhttp://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid63/pb54856f81c5d408bdb235a0b3f1b5cf5/fc0c95dd.jpg.orig.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

"Thanks.........i was just curious b/c ive been thinking about getting one done....................
i assume it comes with a garauntee (sp?) for leaks right?"

I am not sure


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Florida GXE's pic


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

how much is that nismo wing costing? :/


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

not sure, Nismo products are arriving in the dealers shortly this year.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

IceJ thanks for looking out bro
:thumbup: 




still haveing problmes making pics viewable in main window rather then linking them.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*I love it...*

I love that Wing and I want it myself.

Do you know if it's out yet or where I can find it? I've been searching the internet since November for it.

There's Nismo stickers for it on www.nismo.co.jp but they don't mention the spoiler anywhere.

I'd love to get more information on it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, i havent found any info on it either, i think it comes to the dealers this year sometime, next year for sure.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*I hope so...*

I've read many posts and news clips from Winter 2002 saying that Nismo would sell their parts in Automn 2002. Well that came and went 

It's only in this forum that I heard that it would now be in July. *crosses fingers*.

I'll just keep checking www.nismoparts.com from time to time I guess, or till someone posts something in here


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I like it and I usually don't like wings. I think it looks good because it looks like it comes on the car stock, not some lame ass aluminum wing that doesn't fit the car. Price????


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*...*

Well since it's not out yet, I don't think anyone has a price for it. When I talk about it with my friends, they all say (and I agree) that it's probably going to end up in the 800$.

Reasons :

1- You pay for the name 
2- I has "3" pieces. The footer, which is like the car, then the mecano legs and the wing which is again, back like the car.

Of course, this is just speculation. I'm hoping it's less, but I'm expecting it to be around the 800$ that way if it is that price, i'm not disapointed, and if it's cheaper, it'll make me happy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *what do you guys think? i dont think this looks ricey at all since you add your cars color to it. Im gonna check how wide the b15 trunk is when it gets home from the dealer. I think it would look very nice on a 200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man u know i love that wing..

lol.. too bad it so expensive.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

that wizzle is off the hizzle fo shizzle dizzle


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

that things actually kinda cool..... gonna be really pricey tho.....


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

nice looking wing


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

for that price might as well get a Carbon Fibre wing


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

For Carbon Fiber wings, i like the new Aerospeed CF Wing which is in all the magazine ads. It just might be a little too high though


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*link?*

Can you post a link to an image? I'm not sure which one you're refering to.

Thanks!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

This is the one i am talking about....


----------

